# ReFLEXions



## Flex (Feb 6, 2005)

I figure it's about time to start another journal. This is more for a guide to help me remember which "cycle" i'm on.

I currently weight 220-225, and i'm pretty lean even though i eat anything and everything, i'm guessin' about 10% bf.

My workouts look like as follows: I use P/RR/S, switching exercize(s) and order wo to wo.

This is what i've done this past "cycle", and i'm estimating the # of reps on some ex.'s....

P/RR/S cycle 1:

*POWER*: Once in a long while i'll go for a max or like 3 reps, but I typically go for 6 reps on my first exercize, then i bump up the reps a little after that so i don't compromise form.

*Thurs: Back, Forearms, Abs

Deadlifts:                     475x5, 405x9
Wide chins:                  BWx10, BWx6, BWx6
Seated machine rows:    150x15, 150x15, 150x12
Closegrip mach. chins:    150x12, 150x12

Seated wrist curls:        45x15, 45x12
Rev. seated wrist:         30x12, 30x8

Knee raises:                 2x25

*Fri: Calves, Chest, Tri's, Abs

Seated raises:              Two 45'sx16, x12
Leg press toe raises:      4 platesx16, 5pl.x12

Flat bench:                  315x2, 275x6, 225x12
Incline db's:                 80x12, 80x10, 80x6
Pec Deck:                    60x15, 70x15, 70x12

Closegrip bench:           135x12, 135x10, 135x12
Skullcrushers:               60x12, 60x10, 50x8
Straight pressdowns:     120x15, 120x15

Crunches:                    2x25

*Sat: OFF

*Sun: Quads, Hams

Squats:                      365x6 (FUCKING PISSED OFF  ), 315x15
Mach.Hacks(forced reps):140x10, 140x12, 140x15
Incline legpress(f.r.):     270x12, 270x10, 270x15

Lying legcurls:              50x10, 50x10

*Mon: Calves, Bi's, Shoulders, Traps

Machine raises:            200x15,2502
Incline leg press:          8 45'sx16, 

BB curl:                      75x12, 75x12
Preacher db:               25x12, 25x12
Rev. BB:                     50x12, 50x12

Alt. cable laterals:        40x10, 40x10, 40x10
Rear delt machine:       70x12, 70x12, 70x12
DB shoulder press:       60x12, 60x12, 60x12

shrugs:

I did legs today(as posted above), so I gotta go lay down before the SB. I'll finish this tonite when the Pats are world champs


----------



## Du (Feb 6, 2005)

You should ocme down the valley to lift sometime, our lifts are just about the same. 


Pats tonight, no question.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice Flex, you havent had a journal in a while.


Pats are going down ladies. Dynasty my a$$.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 6, 2005)

So Flex, are you going to throw up because of your leg W/O or because the Eagles are going to handle your Patriots like little school girls?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2005)

What a clever journal name


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll be following man   I'm curious to see what you do.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

Brother, Love the journal name!!!  BIG lifts man  Go Patriots!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Pats are going down ladies. Dynasty my a$$.



Largepkg and Cold Iron:

Kiss my championship ring......










 bitches


----------



## largepkg (Feb 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Largepkg and Cold Iron:
> 
> Kiss my championship ring......
> 
> ...


----------



## largepkg (Feb 7, 2005)

I made money on the game so I'm  :bounce:


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2005)

I watched the game too last night. First Superbowl for this swedish girl. I rooted for the Eagles though since the patriots already won so many times  
Good to have you back flex


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You should ocme down the valley to lift sometime, our lifts are just about the same.
> 
> 
> Pats tonight, no question.



ya, absolutely, bro. I'll show ya what hahhhhdcowa trainin' is  


...and there was NEVER any question.


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I watched the game too last night. First Superbowl for this swedish girl. I rooted for the Eagles though since the patriots already won so many times
> Good to have you back flex



Heeeeey, it's my Swedish meatball 

I can't believe you rooted for the Eagles???  
Then i saw it's b/c the Pats won so many times...aren't you so nice haha


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Heeeeey, it's my Swedish meatball
> 
> I can't believe you rooted for the Eagles???
> Then i saw it's b/c the Pats won so many times...aren't you so nice haha



Hehe  Justin (Eggs) rooted for Eagles and I figured I would too, I'm way to impressionable  But I'm over it, it's just not fun to have the same team win all the time ya know


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, Love the journal name!!!  BIG lifts man  Go Patriots!!!



Thanks, bro. Glad to have you along 



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What a clever journal name



Hey hun  




			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll be following man   I'm curious to see what you do.



yeaaaah buddy


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hehe  Justin (Eggs) rooted for Eagles and I figured I would too, I'm way to impressionable  But I'm over it, it's just not fun to have the same team win all the time ya know



ooooooooooh it's fun, trust me


----------



## simbh (Feb 7, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hehe  Justin (Eggs) rooted for Eagles and I figured I would too, I'm way to impressionable  But I'm over it, it's just not fun to have the same team win all the time ya know


Ya ... I know what ya mean ... I don't follow nfl football that much , but I always have to watch the superbowl and well , I always root for the underdog . I rooted for the patriots 3 years back (when it was their first superbowl) but yesterday rooted for the eagles since most gave New England the win . At least , it was a hella of a close game , nothing boring like a game that had a final score of 20 points difference.

Anyways , good luck with your lifting bro , its already impressive if you asked me .


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

anyways, about my journal, i'm at the point in my BB career where it's 100% mental. The quality of w.o.'s comes from how positive my mindset is, plain and simple.

In this whole thing, I just care about building muscle. I try not to care about strength. I've found over the years that strength has more negatives than positives....
Positives:
1. Sure, it feels good to be strong. It feels good to know you can lift more than the next guy.
2. You know when you're getting stronger you're improving.
BUT, there's also the negatives:
1. strength varies from wo to wo depending on SO many different factors, which is why i find it overrated. if i were to care about strength, i'd often get dissapointed.
2. Strength, to me anyways, is nothing but an ego booster. When i do hit certain lifts with a good weight, it boosts me, like i said above. But when i don't, i get fuckin pissed (see above squats)
3. Strength often compromises form. 95% of the people i see in the gym use too much weight, and i find myself as well once in a while using too much weight and not concentrating enough on contracting the right muscle(s).

As far as diet, i stay pretty lean naturally despite eating everything in sight. 
This is what i typically eat, but i often throw in things randomly (mostly cereal w/skim):
Mon-Fri

6:15 4-5 egg whites/1 whole egg, 1-2 cups oatmeal or cream of wheat, shake (1 cup skim, 1 tbl p.b., 46g whey)

9:00 sandwich (r. beef, mustard, 2 slices wheat), apple, shake (46g whey)

11:45 sandwich (chix salad, lettuce, tomato, mayo), soup, mixed fruit, skim milk

if i nap:
2:30  (before nap) tuna sandwich w/mayo on wheat, apple, shake (23g whey)

if no nap and straight to gym:
2:30 23g whey, apple   

6ish pwo shake (cran, 46g whey)

7ish Dinner (will be anything from chicken, hamburg, steak etc. plus pasta, rice, veggies)

10 shake (1 cup skim, 23g whey, 1 tbl p.b.)

Sat+Sun:

I eat anything and everything possible every 2-3 hours.


----------



## Du (Feb 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> ya, absolutely, bro. I'll show ya what hahhhhdcowa trainin' is
> 
> 
> ...and there was NEVER any question.


Haha, more like Ill show YOU.  


Was a good game. So we got the Pats, you got the Sox, the UConn guys are doin okay, now if only the girls in Storrs can pick up their game....


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Haha, more like Ill show YOU.


 
anytime  




*clears throat* This was a light day. *cough cough* I'm just reppin' out here. 

anytime you want, bro. If you know where Buckland Hills Mall is, me and my gym are 2 min. from there.



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Was a good game. So we got the Pats, you got the Sox, the UConn guys are doin okay, now if only the girls in Storrs can pick up their game....



Ya bro. B/W the Pats, Sox and Huskies (winning twice in the last 5 years), we've been SO spoiled it's ridiculous.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad to be along!!! I hear ya about strength. I find myself getting caught up in that alot.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

As do I.  I had never really thought about it, but I am now convinced its 100% mental.  The last few chest days I have had I had labeled in my mind that they were useless days simply because I didn't get to the 5-6 reps I wanted and only hit four.  Today I had my good spotter, and a little motivation and blasted up the fifth and died on the sixth.

Im with you on that.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Ahhh ma boy has a journal.  How ya doin man?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll definitely check out your journal.  I'm assuming you're trying to gain weight at the moment?


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I am now convinced its 100% mental.



Yup


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahhh ma boy has a journal.  How ya doin man?



I'm doing great, bro. How's it going, playa?


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll definitely check out your journal.  I'm assuming you're trying to gain weight at the moment?



Thanks for stoppin by P.I.M.P.

ya, i'm ALWAYS trying to gain weight  

To me, Size=#1


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2005)

well, yesterday i think i may just have had the best wo of my life.  And it's amazing how just plain "high" I get after i w.o.  I feel like a million $ 

In EVERY single set, i took it to the max. 
I'ma post what i did in my first post, i'm still workin' on that to show my entire routine....


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Thanks for stoppin by P.I.M.P.
> 
> ya, i'm ALWAYS trying to gain weight
> 
> To me, Size=#1



Hell yeah.  I didn't do any cutting for about the first year of my training.  I started getting a bit too chubby though after bulking for that long.  Now I'm back at it.  Size is addicting!


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

P/RR/S cycle 1:

**POWER**: Once in a long while i'll go for a max or like 3 reps on my first exercize, but I typically go for 6 reps on the first exercize (which is usually a compound movement), then i bump up the reps a little after that so i don't compromise form.

*Thurs*: Back, Forearms, Abs

Deadlifts: 475x5, 405x9
Wide chins: BWx10, BWx6, BWx6
Seated machine rows: 150x15, 150x15, 150x12
Closegrip mach. chins: 150x12, 150x12

Seated wrist curls: 45x15, 45x12
Rev. seated wrist: 30x12, 30x8

Knee raises: 2x25

*Fri*: Calves, Chest, Tri's, Abs

Seated raises: Two 45'sx16, x12
Leg press toe raises: 4 platesx16, 5pl.x12

Flat bench: 315x2, 275x6, 225x12
Incline db's: 80x12, 80x10, 80x6
Pec Deck: 60x15, 70x15, 70x12

Closegrip bench: 135x12, 135x10, 135x12
Skullcrushers: 60x12, 60x10, 50x8
Straight pressdowns: 120x15, 120x15

Crunches: 2x25

*Sat*: OFF

*Sun*: Quads, Hams

Squats: 365x6 (FUCKING PISSED OFF  ), 315x15
Mach.Hacks(forced reps):140x10, 140x12, 140x15
Incline legpress(f.r.): 270x12, 270x10, 270x15

Lying legcurls: 50x10, 50x10

*Mon*: Calves, Bi's, Shoulders, Traps

Machine raises: 200x15,2502
Incline leg press: 8 45'sx16, 

BB curl: 75x12, 75x12
Preacher db: 25x12, 25x12
Rev. BB: 50x12, 50x12

Alt. cable laterals: 35x15, 35x12, 35x11
Rear delt machine: 70x12, 70x12, 70x12
Machine shoulder press: 200x12, 200x12

*Tues*: OFF (indoor soccer at night)

*Wed*: OFF

**REPRANGE**: I bump up the reps anywhere from 10-15, again using near perfect form. 

*Thurs*: Back, forearms, abs

Deadlifts: 405x13, 405x10


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

DL-405 x WHAT!   Holy crap


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> DL-405 x WHAT!   Holy crap



I wanna get it up to x15 though


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

does anyone know why i can't go back and edit my first post to add in the rest of my routine?

is there an edit limit or something?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice workouts Flex!  I'll be following this journal.


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> P/RR/S cycle 1:
> 
> **POWER**: Once in a long while i'll go for a max or like 3 reps on my first exercize, but I typically go for 6 reps on the first exercize (which is usually a compound movement), then i bump up the reps a little after that so i don't compromise form.
> 
> ...


Light weight, babyyyyyy.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

My GOD Brother!!! Deads 400+  They would be pickin' my remains up off the floor!!!   Your throwin up some serious weight


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yes



aw damn!

I don't know how i'm gonna write in my whole routine  
I guess i just gotta cut and paste


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice workouts Flex!  I'll be following this journal.



thanks, brotha


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Light weight, babyyyyyy.



my former sig...

"Dat wuh LIGHT...REAL light. ANYBODY cuh do DAT!"
-Big Ron


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My GOD Brother!!! Deads 400+  They would be pickin' my remains up off the floor!!!   Your throwin up some serious weight



ya, legs/lower body is my strength.

I take Tues and Wed off (except for indoor soccer on Tues nights). My legs are SO sore from Sun's wo, plus playing soccer last night, but after 2 days off, hopefully gonna get that 14th rep, cuz i've been stuck at 13 forever.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

You'll get it!!! Did ya go to the parade. They kept showing it here, and I was talking to my wife and said this guy on the forum I belong to, has got to be the BIGGEST Patriot fan I have ever seen was prolly there


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll get it!!! Did ya go to the parade. They kept showing it here, and I was talking to my wife and said this guy on the forum I belong to, has got to be the BIGGEST Patriot fan I have ever seen was prolly there


He was prolly in In-School....


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll get it!!! Did ya go to the parade. They kept showing it here, and I was talking to my wife and said this guy on the forum I belong to, has got to be the BIGGEST Patriot fan I have ever seen was prolly there



I HOPE i get 14. 
Only prob is, once i'm down deadliftin', my fuckin' lower back is on   for the entire rest of my wo, so it's difficult to do any kind of rows. I usually hafta stick with bitchass machine rows on deadlift day haha

and you got that for sure about the Pats! You won't find many Pats fans crazier than me. (Don't tell any Sox fans, but the Pats are more beloved to me than even the Sox )


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> He was prolly in In-School....



Do you want a suspension, mister?


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Do you want a suspension, mister?


In-school was great. I had a lotta good times there.


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> In-school was great. I had a lotta good times there.



ya, i'm WAY too nice with the kids. Kids actually come up to me and brag when they have I.S.

But it works. I tried a few different things in the first few weeks, but after trial and error the only way i'd get them to listen to me is they respect me, and the only way i'd get them to respect me is if they like me. kids are weird like that.

So now i get along great with even the troublemakers.


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK    

see THIS is why i hate training for strength. I went to deadlift today, and i don't know if cuz my mind wasn't focused enough (which is probably the problem), or if i got psyched out cuz i added an extra 10lbs so i thought it'd be heavier, or if it's cuz this fuckin' douchebag asked to jump in while i was working up to a working set (so i had to keep taking off '45's), but i tried to deadlift 410x13, and only got 410x10. I'm FUCKIN PISSED  

So of course cuz since i only got 10, i'm worrying about that the whole rest of my fucking wo, only taking my mind farther from where it should be. I swear BB is one big fuckin mind game. It's not nearly as much physical as it is mental. If you wanna succeed in BB, you gotta have the right state of mind, and today, unfortunately, i didn't have it. I mean, i still had a pretty good wo (and i'll update it tonite after i throw down a few hamburgers and some chicken wings), but still, BB is ALL about concentration, and today i didn't have it. This suprised me considering how just last wo i was the MOST focused i have EVER been. I don't know what the fuck happened   

Be back later, hopefully in a better mood


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, we all have bad days, but judging from your gallery, you havn't had many!!!  410, jeesh, I would love to get near that  But you are right, it is TOTALLY mental. As soon as you slip on one set, the rest will surely follow


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

see that's the thing, i routinely get 405x13. i wanted to hit 410x13 today. i mean, it's ONLY 5lbs more, why the FUCK couldn't i get it?

Thanks for your support AA (btw, one of my fav comic characters), i really appreciate it, bro.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> see that's the thing, i routinely get 405x13. i wanted to hit 410x13 today. i mean, it's ONLY 5lbs more, why the FUCK couldn't i get it?
> 
> Thanks for your support AA (btw, one of my fav comic characters), i really appreciate it, bro.


Because YOU loaded it and thought about it. Sometimes my Dad (w/o partner) to get me past a hump, tells me he loaded the weight I wanted, but actually put more on, I don't know it until I've finished the set and it actually works!!!

my pleasure


----------



## Flex (Feb 11, 2005)

yesterday's wo went as follows:

**RR** I lighten the weight, increase the reps and use very strict form.
Back, forearms, abs

Deadlifts: 410x10  , 405x7
Seated machine rows: 130x15, 130x15, 130x12
Wide pulldowns: 140x15, 140x14, 140x12
1arm machine hammer rows: 45x16, 45x16, 45x16

Rev. seated wrist: 30x16, 30x12
Seated wrist curls: 45x15, 45x12


Knee raises: 2x25

Man was i fuckin pissed i didn't get 410x13. it affected my whole wo. I have calves (which are my fav. bp), chest and tri's tonite. I gotta come back hard tonite


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Brother, you are moving some big weight!!! And your going back again? Oh GOD, I'd be   for sure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Flex, I think you know as well as I, you have good wo's, and sometimes bad wo's.  You are very dedicated, giving your all every wo.  That's what it is all about.  Your weights are killa.  Don't worry man, you have plenty of time to grow.

BTW, have you heard from MR Super Natural lately?  I talked to Mikhal a couple of times on the phone and he IS one cool mofo.  He kinda dropped out of site....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

He mods another board, and was prepping for a fight(which he won) only a couple of days ago.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

Pray tell.  PM me the board


----------



## Flex (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, you are moving some big weight!!! And your going back again? Oh GOD, I'd be   for sure.



no no, that was the next day haha.

i had a decent wo on fri, but GODDAMIT, i'm having a hard time concentrating. My mind starts wandering sometimes b/w my sets and ever DURING my set. I don't know what the fuck to do. 

anyways, here was my RR Chest wo. I was using lkinda light weight with near-perfect form so perhaps i'd hafta concentrate harder, but it still didn't work:

Seated raises: 2 45'sx15, x15
Legpress raises: 8 45'sx16,x15

Flatbench: 225x12, 225x7, 135x15
Hammer incline cg: 2 45'sx15,x12
Incline flys: 40x15, 45x12
Pecdeck: 50x16, 50x13, 50x12

Skullcrushers: 70x12, 50x10, 50x10
Cable pressdowns: 120x15, 120x15, 120x15

Leg crunches: 2x25

although it wasn't another great wo, i finally found the secret to building big tri's, and along with my bi's, are making great strides, which is one good thing i got out of it. plus i am noticing great growth from the pec deck, which i think is cuz i get that extra contraction by having my elbows come in (unlike all the pressing movements)

whelp, i got legs tommorow. I'm gonna eat my face off today, and hopefully be able to have the killer wo that i OH-SO want which comes from complete concentration. I know its all in my mind, but somehow i gotta be able to clear it and only focus on the next set at hand.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

W/O looks Great!!! I hear ya on the cocentration  It's like your doing dynamite, somethin triggers it and you just totally lose any and ALL concentration   I don't understand it either   And alot of times it seems to stick with you w/o after w/o     You'll get it and bust thru though Brother!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

had a GREAT wo today  I was able to concentrate on almost all of my reps, although i did talk to a few kids for a sec in b/w sets. I don't know what to do though  
what do i say? "SHUT THE FUCK UP, I"M TRAINING"!!  

That's why i usually just keep my head down and my eyes closed.

anyways, todays workout went as follows: It was a RR leg day. I like to do forced reps on legs, in other words go until it hurts too fuckin bad, then "rest" for a few secs (let the burn go down, although it doesnt, and grab a few extra breaths), then crank out as many more reps as i can. With squats, i usually get around 6 non-lockout reps. then i stand straight up with legs locked for a few secs, and crank out 1 or 2 more, "rest", 1 or 2 etc. until i feel like i'ma   or die, whatever comes first.

5min bike

Squats: 315x20, 315x12
Machine Hacks: 140x13, 140x15(got 10, then a few breaths with legs locked out, 3, then 2), 140x17(8, 4, 3, 2)
Extensions: 90x10, 90x10(8,2), 70x15(10,5)

Leg curls: 50x15, 50x12, 50x10

I thought i was gonna fall down the stairs on the way up to the bike.
10 min bike (my cardio for the month)

It seems i've figured out a little "trick" to each muscle that involves the way my limbs are "rolled". My legs are now growing more (quads and hammies) cuz i roll my knees inward. this seems to hit the outside of my quad and also fully hit my hammies (which never really got hit).

i hope i can keep that concentration going into tommorow's wo. as ridiculous as this sounds, i think a big part of it hasta do with what i'm listening to. I've had the same fuckin 20 songs on my Mp3 player for literally like a year (the computer program is broken, so i can't change the songs). It's driving me crazy, which is why i can't wait for those new apple shuffles to come out. PLEASE HURRY!!!


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> i hope i can keep that concentration going into tommorow's wo. as ridiculous as this sounds, i think a big part of it hasta do with what i'm listening to. I've had the same fuckin 20 songs on my Mp3 player for literally like a year (the computer program is broken, so i can't change the songs). It's driving me crazy, which is why i can't wait for those new apple shuffles to come out. PLEASE HURRY!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48686&item=5751120820&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


Thats basically the one Ive got, its works with musicmatch, which is free. Def worth it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Told ya you'd break thru it!!!  I wouldv'e prolly I think I'm going to have to try that trick on my squats   I hear ya on people talkin' to ya during a w/o It's like you wanna just grab 'em by the neck and say : HELLO, where are we? What am I doing? and just walk away


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

Damn dude.  315 x 20 is killer .


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to try that trick on my squats



ya, bro.

I think it's the reason my legs are my best bp (along with genetics). I pretty much do it on every set. I'll do as many as i can in a row w/o lockout, then once i can't breathe or it hurts too bad, i lockout for a few seconds and take deep breaths.

it works on hacks, leg presses, squats, everything. GUAROOONTEED to make those legs grow


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn dude.  315 x 20 is killer .



ya, i needed that shit for personal reasons. most i've ever done was 25.

Man, i'm takin' my leg wo's so hard now that i almost pass out after many of the sets. this is great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

Flex, I do the exact same thing on my squats.  I have asthma so even after the first few reps I am huffing and puffing for as much oxygen as I can get.  I think it works excellent.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have asthma so even after the first few reps I am huffing and puffing for as much oxygen as I can get.



Me too, bro.

I usually wait as long as i can to take a puff or two from my inhaler during my wo's. Calves/chest/tri day and calves/shoulders/bi day i don't need it. And I usually make it a few exercizes into back day if i need it at all. But leg day, FUGHEDABOUDIT. After my first set if i don't hit that thing i'll die.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48686&item=5751120820&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> 
> Thats basically the one Ive got, its works with musicmatch, which is free. Def worth it.



that one looks pretty cool. But i think i'ma wait until the shuffles come out. they got a good rep goin' so far.


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

I got a question for you.  You know how your inhaler is a form of steroid.  Do the oral steroids I am sucking in from my inhaler similar to the injectible steroids like dbol and sus?


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I got a question for you. You know how your inhaler is a form of steroid. Do the oral steroids I am sucking in from my inhaler similar to the injectible steroids like dbol and sus?


If youre talkin about albuterol - then no, its completely different. 

Albuterol is similar, though, to my favorite cuttin drug, clenbuterol.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> If youre talkin about albuterol - then no, its completely different.
> 
> Albuterol is similar, though, to my favorite cuttin drug, clenbuterol.



Imagine if it was  
"Doc, i REALLY need about 20 more inhalers, i can't breath for shit!" hahaha

Are you being serious about the 2nd part though? Alb. is really similar to Clen?

as far as i knew, it just relaxes the brachial muscles in your throat so they open up


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Imagine if it was
> "Doc, i REALLY need about 20 more inhalers, i can't breath for shit!" hahaha
> 
> Are you being serious about the 2nd part though? Alb. is really similar to Clen?
> ...


Ya I know right...

Ya from what ive read, clen used to be used for asthma, until it was replaced by the safer new drug - albuterol. 

Ill try to find some articles or somethin.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

alright, well i just finished my tuna sandy and mac/tuna salad, i'ma go finish watching Underworld. Man i love Kate Beckinsale  

have a good night, boys.  see ya in the morning


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

*C*lenbuterol is a very widely used drug and has quite a reputation. A good one among athletes and recreational users, and a very bad one among those people who know very little about illegal performance enhancing aids. Its not a steroid. In fact, the only medical use for which clenbuterol is generally prescribed (and now being less and less prescribed thanks to its illegitimate use) is for obstructions of the air-way. People with chronic breathing disorders like asthma use this as a bronchodilator to make breathing easier. But its only one of the many things that can be achieved with the use of clenbuterol.


*1.What is Clenbuterol and how does it work?

*Simply put, Clenbuterol hydrochloride (the full chemical name for Clenbuterol)
is a beta-2-adrenergic agonist, and was initially used to treat asthma in
humans. Other such drugs in this class are albuterol (I believe this is brand
named as Ventolin, the blue inhaler commonly seen), pirbuterol, terbutaline and
salmeterol.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Man i love Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

had a pretty good wo today.

RR calves, bi's, shoulders and abs.

standing machine calf raises: 100x12, 80x12
leg press machine: 4plx16(toes out), x14(toes in), x12(toes out)

bb curls: 65x15, 65x12
1 arm db preacher: 25x12, 25x8, 20x11
Rev bb curls: 40x12, 40x10, 40x10

Machine rev peck deck(rear delts): 60x15, 60x15, 60x12
Cable laterals: 30x16, 30x15, 30x12
Lying 1 arm laterals: 10x15, 10x12
Hammerstrenght machine shrugs: 8platesx15, 6x15
Seated db shrugs: 65x15, 65x15 

crunches 25x2

gotta go watch 24, i'll update this more after Jack Bauer whoops that ass


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

doing some nice work here Flex.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> had a pretty good wo today.


   Lookin GOOD Brother!!!


----------



## Du (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Flex - you goin to the strongman contest in New Haven in March?


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> doing some nice work here Flex.



thanks, bro.

Checked out your journal, lookin' good, kid.


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin GOOD Brother!!!



thanks, bro.

but AHHHH, my legs are SO fucking sore. Tommorow they will be the worst, then i hafta use 'em to play soccer tommorow night. These things stay sore right up until Sat, right before i work 'em again on Sun


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey Flex - you goin to the strongman contest in New Haven in March?



i didn't know there was a strongman contest.

I def wanna check out the BB contest in NH in April. There's a dude from my gym that won that before, and i'm pretty sure he's entering it again.


Today i actually gave it serious thought that i'd like to compete this fall. I'm at 220-225 now, with my guess under 10% bf. I think i could get down to 200lb, but i hafta admit, i know little about dieting. I got this whole bulking thing down, but i gotta start learning. Any help?

I mean, i know the basics....cut the cals, up the cardio, eat very clean (high protein, low carb/fat).

anyone have any advice, suggestions, ANYTHING about competition dieting?


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2005)

Thurs 2/17

Shock: I lighten up the weight, use very good form and go for high reps.

Back

2x WG Pulldowns SS w/cable rows
2x Rows SS w/CG pulldowns
2x 1 arm machine rows w/Forced reps
2x Med grip pulldowns SS w/machine rows

3x seated Rev wrist curl
2x seated rev wrist curl

2x25 leg raises
1x15 crunches

overall, a good workout.


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2005)

i just finished eating Olive Garden, so it's time for bed. I"ll post today's wo tommorow.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Friday night, and your off to bed.  And you call yourself a rockstar..


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Friday night, and your off to bed.  And you call yourself a rockstar..



i should actually be at Chappelle tonite at Mohegan Sun (casino), but i sold my ticket to my boy so i could see my cousin play his last home Bball game (it was senior night).

I guess i may hafta start calling myself a retired rockstar , since i don't drink anymore.

It's such a double edge sword. I feel great from not drinking. I stay leaner. I avoid being hungover (my biggest pet peeve). And obviously drinking isn't good for you.

But at the same time, once in a while i feel like this is kinda like my last shot to be young. I don't go out that much anymore on weekends cuz i don't really enjoy being the only sober kid at the bar while my boys are getting hammered.

oh well. I love my bodybuilding.


----------



## Du (Feb 18, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> i just finished eating Olive Garden, so it's time for bed. I"ll post today's wo tommorow.


Olive Garden on a Friday night during Lent??

Damn, I wish....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Yea, I dont drink either.  I still like to chill though, its funny when women ask you why your carrying cranberry juice around LOL


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I dont drink either.  I still like to chill though, its funny when women ask you why your carrying cranberry juice around LOL



ya, it just sucks cuz i don't enjoy going out as much anymore being surrounded by drunk people when i'm not drunk.

plus i don't pull nearly as many chicks. I could literally pull any chick at the bar when i was a rockstar. NOTHING could stop me haha


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't drink either, havn't since 94  
Man............ Olive Garden sounds KILLER!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2005)

My motto is "everything in moderation" .  IF you enjoy to drink, do so every once in awhile.  Of course not if you are doing a comp or a cycle.   But in between, go out and have some fun on occassion.


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

Friday was SS Calves, Chest, triceps day. Again, i use great form and had a great wo. Calves almost burst through my skin, and my tri's were actually lookin' real good when all blown up.

Seated raises SSw/ bw standing calf raises: 90x16/BWx12, 90x13/BWx10
Leg presses SSw/BW incline machine raises: 8platesx16/BWx10, 8plx13/BWx8, 8plx12/BWx8 

DB incline: 80x13, 80x10 SSw/50x6
Machine press SSw/CG incline hammer: 220x12/90x2, 200x10/90x7, 180x12/90x6
Pec deck: 50x15, 50x15, 50x13/FR 5

Skull crushers: 45x15, 45x12, 45x10/FR 5
Straightbar pressdowns: 120x12, 120x12/DS 6, 100x10/DS 6
Kickbacks: 15x15, 15x12, 15x12

crunches: 2x25

I got legs today, light, superset legs. I specifically stayed in last night b/c i have legs today. I woke up early this morning so i can eat twice and get in a nap before i do legs. I'm off to church right now to pray to God to help me not die. 

This is Hardcore. This is Flex. Can you handle it? haha


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Super Sets    I hear ya Brother!!! Fridays w/o looked great. Good luck with legs.


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!  I don't think my legs have ever hurt so bad in my life. What a great wo! I can't believe these 2 fuckin' kids doin' legs near me. This kid has 415 on the squat rack. He's LITERALLY going down about 5 inches, and yelling after every rep. i could hear the fuckin' kid over the gym's stereo AND over my own headphones. kids like that are the reason i murder for fun.

anyways, today was Shock leg day. IMO the toughest day there is. 

5min bike warmup

1legged legcurls: 50x12, 50x12, 50x10/5

Incline leg press SSw/leg press: 4plx12/8plx8, 4plx12/8plx6, 3plx15/8plx6
Hack squats: 120x15, 120x10/5, 120x8/5/5
Extensions: 70x12, 70x10, 70x8/3

10min bike cooldown

Thanks to my little tweak in my training, my legs are blowing up, esp the outer sweep. I think i have fucked up biomechanics, cuz it's the same thing that happens with my arms. i hafta twist my elbows and knees "inwards" so they get the full effect, and they're blowing up like never before. this is great.


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My motto is "everything in moderation" .  IF you enjoy to drink, do so every once in awhile.  Of course not if you are doing a comp or a cycle.   But in between, go out and have some fun on occassion.



I hear ya. I know that drinking every once in a while isn't gonna kill me, but it's just so i can say "i don't drink". plus the negatives outweigh the positives...
+'s
1. Have a MUCh better time hangin' at the bar with my boys
2. Much better at pulling chicks when drunk  

-'s
1. I HATE being hungover more than anything
2. It's not good for BB (don't sleep well, don't eat, bad for body etc.)
3. My family has a problem, so i don't wanna end up like that.

who knows.


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Super Sets    I hear ya Brother!!! Fridays w/o looked great. Good luck with legs.



thanks, bro. I survived leg day!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> thanks, bro. I survived leg day!


  Brother, you more than survived, you kicked the crap outta it!!! Great W/O  

I totally agree, Legs are a


----------



## Flex (Feb 21, 2005)

Had a good wo today. It was great, until i started my first shoulder ex. this dude was on the machine i needed, and asked me q's about isolating his rear delts. So of course i'm too nice of a guy and we end up talking about proper training n shit. And some fucker had the nerve to tap me on the shoulder WHILE i was in the middle of an exercize cuz before i had asked him how much he had left on a machine. Not once, not twice, but THREE fuckin times while i'm in the middle of calf raises. I ignored the fucker and he finally walked away. He's now buried in the front of the gym. 
R.I.P. fucker

anyways, today was Shock Calves/Bi's/Shoulders day

incline calf raises SSw/BW raises: 200x15/10, 200x13/10
Leg press raises SSw/machine raises: 6plx15/6, 6plx14/6

BB Preacher SSw/standing bb: 50x12, 50x12/40x8, 50x10/40x8
Rev BB preacher SSw/rev BB preacher: 40x12, 40x10/30x8, 40x8/30x6
Incline db: 20x13, 20x12, 20x10

Rear delt machine: 70x15, 70x12/40x10, 70x12/40x10
1arm Cable laterals: 30x15, 30x12/4, 30x10/20x5
Db laterals SSw/bent laterals: 20x8/20x15, 20x8/20x15
Hammer shrugs SSw/db shrugs: 8plx15, 8plx12/60x15, 8plx12/60x10

The bi's are still growing. Light ass weight with perfect form is doing WONDERS. thank goodness for FLEX curls haha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

Yesterday at my gym, this kid was being a pain in the ass at the squat rack.  I do my deads and squats which probably take in total twenty minutes to finish at the same rack, so I am pretty exclusive.  

Well this kid I know kept asking me when I'd be done, how many sets I had, and shit like that and I'd give him a nice answer the first few times.  After about the fifth time, I was sick and tired of it.  I honestly wish I had just sat there staring him down making him not workout like the fag he is.  It was so frustrating, I'm doing my deads in the mirror, sweat dripping down everywhere and this kid is stretching on the floor half a foot behind me.

So I finish up, I am pretty pissed off, but was still satisfied with the squats and deads so I wasn't all that mad.  So I head over to the leg extension machine and there I see him with the three plates on each side going down no more than like you said five inches.  I felt honestly like picking up a heavy dumbell and chucking it at his face.  Oh is it frustrating, and its a daily occurrence, what the fuck is wrong with people...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Im going to try your curls.  I have a problem hitting my arms.


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Yesterday at my gym, this kid was being a pain in the ass at the squat rack.  I do my deads and squats which probably take in total twenty minutes to finish at the same rack, so I am pretty exclusive.
> 
> Well this kid I know kept asking me when I'd be done, how many sets I had, and shit like that and I'd give him a nice answer the first few times.  After about the fifth time, I was sick and tired of it.  I honestly wish I had just sat there staring him down making him not workout like the fag he is.  It was so frustrating, I'm doing my deads in the mirror, sweat dripping down everywhere and this kid is stretching on the floor half a foot behind me.
> 
> So I finish up, I am pretty pissed off, but was still satisfied with the squats and deads so I wasn't all that mad.  So I head over to the leg extension machine and there I see him with the three plates on each side going down no more than like you said five inches.  I felt honestly like picking up a heavy dumbell and chucking it at his face.  Oh is it frustrating, and its a daily occurrence, what the fuck is wrong with people...



hahahaha, you sound like me!  

For some reason i let it get to me. I'm not talking about when people interupt, which is grounds for me getting pissed off  , but i'm talking about when other people use too much weight and shitty form. I always ask myself why i let this bother me, that if i went around looking for it, that's all i'd see. I think half of me is angry that these fags think they're the shit "using" so much weight, and the other half just laughs cuz these guys don't have a fuckin' clue and will be the same size in 5 years.

oh well. i'm getting better though. whenever it starts to bother me, i tell myself "who cares what they're doing".


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im going to try your curls.  I have a problem hitting my arms.



I SWEAR they'll work, bro!!!

I'm using light ass db's and bb's, and my arms are making improvements every single wo. Not strength wise, but growth wise. I can see and feel it in the pumps i'm getting. It makes my biceps hurt like never before. 

Really lighten up the weight, and focus on form. again, to do these correctly, twist your elbows in as far as possible (so far that it almost feels unnatural) and try to take the widest grip you can.  
and DEF try these with rev. bb curls as well. keep those elbows in and take a wide ass grip.

Oh ya, and FLEX curls also work for triceps as well. So when you buy "FLEX CURLS: The secret to big ass arms", you not only get the super biceps workout, but triceps are included absolutely free!  

Same goes for tri's, bro. the inside head and the head nearest the elbow never grew for me. now i do this, they're groooooooooowiiiiiiiiing. try it out mainly on skullcrushers, straightbar pressdowns and kickbacks. keep those elbows in as far as possible, and take as wide a grip as you can. on kickbacks, keep that elbow tight into your sides, but rotate and keep your hands/weights as far from your body as possible (it's analagous to taking a real wide grip, only your bent over)

GUARENTEED TO MAKE THOSE ARMS GROW!

I'll post this in your journal in case you don't get to it...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool.  My triceps are one of my better points, and they really over power my bi's.  So I'm cool there.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Brother, Nice W/O the other day. I think I'm gonna have to try your trick on arms. Does it put a torque on your elbows though?


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cool.  My triceps are one of my better points, and they really over power my bi's.  So I'm cool there.



well, sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry. Not everyone has cannons


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, Nice W/O the other day. I think I'm gonna have to try your trick on arms. Does it put a torque on your elbows though?



thanks, bro  

DEF try FLEX curls (i still love that name haha)

By torque, i'm assuming you mean unnatural comfort/position of your elbows.

No, it doesn't. it just feels wierd, that's all. twist those 'bo's in as far as possible, take a wide grip, and twist that pinky finger up as much as you can (while keeping those bows in).

guarenteed to turn guns into A-BOMBS


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm on the Flex bandwagon.  I will give them a shot this thursday on my backday.


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'm on the Flex bandwagon.  I will give them a shot this thursday on my backday.



atta boy, there's always room on the bandwagon. especially for sox/celts/pats fans  


had the last 2 days off, i got back tommorow.

I can't decide if i wanna deadlift or not  

either way, i'm goin' wit day LIGHT weight


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Will Definatley have to try them!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll give'em a shot also. My elbow is permanently screwed up, so I can't go heavy on BB curls.  DB curls aren't too bad.  Sounds like FLEX curls would be perfect for me.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

Arch and Jerz,

Def give 'em a shot. My arms have always been my worst bp. But when i do this, for bi's and tri's, i notice new growth every single time i train. Not new strength, but new growth. i've been giong light as hell, and just getting the form/concentration down perfectly, and it's working wonders.

enjoy!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Arch and Jerz,
> 
> Def give 'em a shot. My arms have always been my worst bp. But when i do this, for bi's and tri's, i notice new growth every single time i train. Not new strength, but new growth. i've been giong light as hell, and just getting the form/concentration down perfectly, and it's working wonders.
> 
> enjoy!


Slide on over, I'm jumpin on the Bandwagon!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Slide on over, I'm jumpin on the Bandwagon!!!



atta boy!  

Make those arms GROW!


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

Today had a pretty solid wo. My intensity was there, although i kinda lost focus in the beginning of my wo. I think it's due to my body not being pumped at all. I don't usually have this problem thinking about only my next set during my other wo's b/c my muscles are usually all jacked up from previous wo's.

anyways, today was heavy back day. i lightened up the weight a little, and god do i swear by LIGHT weight. I often go to heavy, and don't get perfect muscle contractions like i do with Light weight.

Bent over BB rows: 95x15, 95x15, 95x15 
WG Pulldowns: 150x15, 150x15, 150x12
1arm hammer rows: 70x15,70x15,70x15
Deadlifts: 405x10, 405x5

BB lying wrist curls: 70x12, 70x10, 50x15
BB lying rev wr. curls: 30x12, 30x10, 20x10

leg raises: 2x25
crunches: 1x15

It's great to know that after 8 years of training, I'm learning shit for EVERY single bp that makes the ENTIRE difference.
-On my bent rows, i bent WAY over on these, so much so that my body was a 90degree angle. works SO much better like that w/ lighter weights as opposed to more upright w/heavy weight
-On the pulldowns w/a real wide grip, at the top of the movement where i'm stretched out, i've learned to not let my arms stretch too far, cuz that's what hurts my rotator cuff when i pull down, not to mention when i come down with my shoulders intact my lats feel it SO much more.
-On the 1arm rows, i keep the rest of my body completely locked, so only my back is pulling the weight.
-And for the first time in like 9mo, i deadlifted at the end of my back wo. I was very happy with the weight i did, esp. cuz i am able to hit the thickness/width parts of my back hard, which i previously wasn't able to do as much cuz my lower back would always be fried from dead'n first.
-my freakin forearms were swollen after my wrist curls, what a nice feeling.

tomorow i gotta focus on my next set, and my next set ONLY. but i'm still flyin' from today's wo, so all is good


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Brother, W/O looks good  Thanks for the step by step too. Wil have to use those!!! Especially the Bent over Rows. I get caught up in the Heavier is Better and sometimes form suffers, ya Know? Pulldowns too, I sometimes in trying to stretch as good as possible also go beyond what I should, and oh man do I feel it in the ol' shoulders  

405x10 Deads, Last in your workout even!!!  Bet you couldv'e got 13 if you did 'em first!!!

Killer W/O


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, W/O looks good  Thanks for the step by step too. Wil have to use those!!! Especially the Bent over Rows. I get caught up in the Heavier is Better and sometimes form suffers, ya Know? Pulldowns too, I sometimes in trying to stretch as good as possible also go beyond what I should, and oh man do I feel it in the ol' shoulders
> 
> 405x10 Deads, Last in your workout even!!!  Bet you couldv'e got 13 if you did 'em first!!!
> 
> Killer W/O



thanks, brother  

ya, bro, i ABSOLUTELY suggest to lighten the weight and feel the muscle contract the entire time. That's the secret that 99% of people in the gym don't understand. they always think more is better. But we know the secret...more CONCENTRATION is better.

def. try that w/bent rows. lean way over to like a 90degree angle, and just keep tightening and "relaxing" those shoulder blades.

and one more thing, I hafta thank you!  
before every set i do, i tell myself 2 things.....
1. How big i get will be determined by this set
and 
2. I can do everything through him who gives me strength


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> and one more thing, I hafta thank you!
> before every set i do, i tell myself 2 things.....
> 1. How big i get will be determined by this set
> and
> 2. I can do everything through him who gives me strength


My Pleasure Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Forgot to tell ya, Tried "Flex" curls today................. LOVED 'em!!! They will be a permanent fixture in my arsenal now!!! Thanks for the tip


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2005)

I tried them tonight w/DB's.  Elbows tucked in tight, DB's held as far apart as possible.  Didn't alternate, just slowly brought them both up together.  Concentrated on bringing my pinky up as high as possible at the top, which is a great tip btw Flex. I only used 20's and 25's but with the form and short RI's, they did the job!  Did reverse curls immediately after, elbows in, hands spaced wide using just the bar .  Does it sound like I did 'em right?


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2005)

Arch and Jerz,
Glad you guys liked 'em! I knew you would.
Too bad it only took me 8 years to figure out how to properly build my arms haha.

Ya, Jerz, that sounds correct. One more thing i'd also do on normal curls is to keep your wrists bent down throughout the movement. i don't know how to explain this other than while your holding the weight, try to touch the back of your hand to your wrists, if that makes sense.

And it sounds right on the rev. curls, too. Those are GREAT with Flex curls. My biceps blow up like no other after these.

Glad i could be of service, boys


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's yesterday's wo: Heavy Calves, chest, tri's day.

I think for the rest of my life, i will no longer use weight that is too heavy. I will leave my ego home where it belongs, and i'll explain why afterwards.

Calves: 
Seated Raises: 100x16, 100x 12
Incl. Legpress (toes in, out, in): 8plx15, 10plx10, 8plx12

Incline BB: 225x8, 185x12
Flat Db: 80x10, 80x8, 60x10
Pecdec: 50x15, 50x15, 50x15
Cable X's: 40x15, 40x15

CG bench: 135x15, 135x12, 135x12
Skullcrushers: 45x15, 45x12, 45x12
1arm rev cable pulldowns: 40x8, 30x10, 30x12

situps: 20, 15

Thoughts:
I had an okay calf and chest wo, and a very good triceps wo.
Yesterday finally fully convinced me that weight does not matter. Like i said above, i am going to try and NEVER let me my ego get the best of me. 

When doing chest, my right shoulder blade wont stay back, so my right shoulder pushed too much instead of squeezing my chest. Lighten the weight, VOILA.

On triceps, i utilize FLEX curls, too. i turn my elbow in as much as possible and take as wide a grip as possible while keeping my wrists bent down. By doing so, when i do skullcrushers and pressdowns, i feel it and see it 100% more. 

Even on calves, i tried going heavy for less reps, and i don't like it nearly as much.

I think the lowest i'll ever go for reps is 8-10, unless i'm doing a heavy compound movement like deads, squats or bench. THATS IT. other than that, i'm stickin' with lighter weight where i can feel the muscle(s) workin'.


On a different note, last night was the first time i drank since new years  
I guess i had a good time, but i didn't miss drinking one bit. I had to miss a meal, i didn't sleep well, adn of course alcohol isnt good for your system. 
On a good note, I'm not too hungover today, more tired than anything. 
One thing for sure is that it's gonna be at least another 2mo. before i drink again. 

I'm just gonna eat my face off today, and get ready for legs tommorow


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Yesterday finally fully convinced me that weight does not matter. Like i said above, i am going to try and NEVER let me my ego get the best of me.


 The most under stated thing in all of weightlifting. I think we should add this to the "ten things you must do to gain mass" sticky.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah, I saw seem some dude(s) doing flat db press with 120lb on each arm. Funny thing the dude's range of motion was about two inches down and two inches up. He just did not have full control of the weight.


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> The most under stated thing in all of weightlifting. I think we should add this to the "ten things you must do to gain mass" sticky.



absolutely!

I mean, 90% of the time i'm good at not letting my ego put on too much weight.
But goddamit, yesterday was the last straw. 

FUCK heavy weight, it's SO overrated.


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw seem some dude(s) doing flat db press with 120lb on each arm. Funny thing the dude's range of motion was about two inches down and two inches up. He just did not have full control of the weight.



EXACTLY!

I mean, don't get me wrong, i had perfect control of the weight when i was doing flat db presses.

BUT, i notice that my right shoulder blade wouldnt stay back, thus i was pushing with my right shoulder instead of squeezing my pec (as i mentioned above).
I think this is from years of going too heavy, and since my right side is typically stronger, i was probly pushing with my rightside more, thus the right side of the bar went higher, thus using too much shoulder. (don't know if that made any sense, but it did to me haha).

anyways, my point is, i'll never do that shit again.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2005)

Flex it's been exactly one year sence you posted pics, you ever going to do that again?


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Flex it's been exactly one year sence you posted pics, you ever going to do that again?



I wish i could, bro. I'm in the best shape of my life.

Unfortunately, i don't have a digi camera. But i'm gonna try to talk to my buddy who does have one. I'd like to get some new feedback.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I wish i could, bro. I'm in the best shape of my life.
> 
> Unfortunately, i don't have a digi camera. But i'm gonna try to talk to my buddy who does have one. I'd like to get some new feedback.


What's your measurements/ weight / BF now?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Brother Flex, Good W/O!!! I hear you so much on the EGO thing. WE al get caught up in it, and it's a viscious circle if not taken care of. We lift with our ego, not our minds, and thats when injuries rear their ugly head!!! I too ,am trying to lightn up, so as like you say VIOLA, "FEEL" the muscle!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Flex, are you currently, or have you ever juiced?  Feel free not to answer my questions regardless of your status; I respect your right to privacy.  I just think you have put on an impressive amount of muscle mass, and I am curious.


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What's your measurements/ weight / BF now?



I'm 6'0, 220-225, prob about 8 or 9% bf.

It's amazing what not drinking can do to your physique. I'm getting bigger and leaner. I eat whatever i want and stay lean. This is great.


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Flex, Good W/O!!! I hear you so much on the EGO thing. WE al get caught up in it, and it's a viscious circle if not taken care of. We lift with our ego, not our minds, and thats when injuries rear their ugly head!!! I too ,am trying to lightn up, so as like you say VIOLA, "FEEL" the muscle!!!



EXACLTLY!  




			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey Flex, are you currently, or have you ever juiced?  Feel free not to answer my questions regardless of your status; I respect your right to privacy.  I just think you have put on an impressive amount of muscle mass, and I am curious.



yes i have, but not currently. 
thanks for the compliment


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Yesterday i had a pretty good leg wo. I think alot of my future success will be due to me buying an iPod. I listened to the same fuckin 20 songs for TWO years straight, wanting to rip my hair out. But now that i got fresh tunes, i'ma be an animal.

Heavy leg day:

5min bike

Legpress: 16platesx10, 16plx8, 12plx10x4x3x2x2
Machine Hacks: 140x12, 140x12(got 8, then a few breaths with legs locked out, then 4), 140x16(8, 4, 2, 2)
Extensions: 70x12, 70x12, 70x12x2

Leg curls: 50x15, 50x12, 50x10


I found a little trick that i'ma use on legs for the rest of my life:
On all my hacks and leg presses i twist my knees inward, and this works my entire quad greatly, and is working miracles on my outer quad sweep.

I got calves, shoulders and bi's today. Gonna light up da geeyim.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Good lookin Leg W/O Brother. Do you twist your knee only, or do you point your feet inward a little bit? Sounds interesting and the way them "Flex" curls felt, I just might wanna give the leg trick a try too ya know!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Heavy leg day.. where's the squats?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Flex- How much did you use to drink before you quit on Newyrs? 
I know, kind of a weird question but I'm in a similar situation and am becoming quite less interested in drinking too


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin Leg W/O Brother. Do you twist your knee only, or do you point your feet inward a little bit? Sounds interesting and the way them "Flex" curls felt, I just might wanna give the leg trick a try too ya know!!!



thanks, brotha.

I twist my knee inwards, which automatically makes my feet twist inward. i hafta take a tad wider "grip"/stance, otherwise my feet would overlap.

DEFINITELY try it, bro. My legs have always been good, but this is just KILLER. My quads are growing like mad, ESPECIALLY the outer sweep and insertions into the knee, as is also the seperation b/w my quads and hammies  

and when u do hacks/legpresses etc. with this method, keep your lower back/hips arched and completely locked into place, and squeeze those legs up. Come SHORT of lockout, and keep the tension right on those suckers. Use a lighter weight for more reps so you get all these little things down pat, and those legs will be HUGE in to time


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Heavy leg day.. where's the squats?



I've been squattin' and deadliftin' first on leg and back day for too many months now, so i wanted to try somethin' different.

So now i'ma do deads at the end of my wo's (allows me to hit the thickness/width MUCh harder w/o a fried lower back), and squats i'll do something like every other wo. 

Mostly b/c i started to feel like i was squattin' just to boost my own ego. Sure, it's nice to be able to squat a decent weight a ton of times, but i don't think it makes my legs grow as much as some other things do.


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Flex- How much did you use to drink before you quit on Newyrs?
> I know, kind of a weird question but I'm in a similar situation and am becoming quite less interested in drinking too



it's not a weird question at all, bro.

well, i'm 23 now. i started boozin' at 16. i partied fri and/or sat nights for my last 2 years in high school, and then went to UConn, where there is NOTHING to do on weekends EXCEPT party. so from 18-21 i literally drank at LEAST 2 out of the 3 days of Thurs, Fri and Sat. and i'm not talking i "drank", i'm talking i got HAMMERED. like 20 drinks blackout/throwup/hungoverfor2days HAMMERED.

once i hit 21, drinking was not as big a deal anymore, and i was pretty serious w/ my gf, so i was always lookin' for other things to do to "escape" from drinking. I still drank, and still got hammered, but far less often.

anyways, over the last 9 months, i've been drinking at most once or twice a month, til i quit on new years. then this past friday was the first time since then, and will be the LAST for a LONG ass time. i don't enjoy being drunk anymore, other than i get the MAJOR beer balls, and can pull almost any chick at teh bar. (damn i wish i could spit as much game sober as when i'm hammered haha)

I just feel kinda bad though, cuz there's not much to do with my buddies other than go out to the bar, and i don't really like being there sober, so i bail out often nowadays. plus like i said, i won't pull nearly as many chicks. 

So that twas the life of a retired rockstar  ...........


I hate to keep babbling, but i just wanted to the aftereffects of not drinking....
I've always been able to stay naturally lean, regardless of eating MORE than anyone i've ever met, as well as drinking. This was due to both my ridiculous metabolism as well as my great work ethic in the gym. Now that i'm not drinking, i feel GREAT all the time, never hungover/tired/lethargic like i'd get from drinking. I am even leaner now, to the point where i'm even very impressed, cuz like i said, i eat EVERYthing. 

I'm just glad through all my partying and life so far, bodybuilding is the thing that stood the test of time


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Today was heavy calves, shoulders, bi's and abs.
And once again, i'm convinced that heavy weight is OOOO-VEEER-RAAAA-TEEEEED

standing incline machine calf raises: 220x15, 220x12
leg press machine: 4plx16(toes in), x14(toes in), x12(toes out)

1arm Cable laterals: 40x14, 35x12, 35x12
Machine rev peck deck(rear delts): 70x12, 70x12, 70x12
Machine Military press: 200x12, 200x10
Hammerstrenght machine shrugs: 8platesx15, 8plx12, 6plx15
Seated db shrugs: 55x15, 55x15 

bb curls: 65x15, 65x10, 65x8
1 arm db preacher: 25x12, 25x8, 20x10
Rev bb curls: 40x12, 40x10, 40x10

crunches 25x2
leg raises 1x25

again, i am CONVINCED that heavy weight is overrated. M2M/concentration and intensity are the KEY to getting bigger.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> it's not a weird question at all, bro.
> 
> well, i'm 23 now. i started boozin' at 16. i partied fri and/or sat nights for my last 2 years in high school, and then went to UConn, where there is NOTHING to do on weekends EXCEPT party. so from 18-21 i literally drank at LEAST 2 out of the 3 days of Thurs, Fri and Sat. and i'm not talking i "drank", i'm talking i got HAMMERED. like 20 drinks blackout/throwup/hungoverfor2days HAMMERED.
> 
> ...




I feel ya completely on every level. Pretty much identical situations, except that i'm 22 and my rockstar days had drugs and cigarettes too.

There was about a 4yr period, where Im positive, I didnt miss one weekend of drinking. It was seriously a minimum of drinking ATLEAST 2days/week.  I started earlier(14) though b/c my mom used to let me have parties every weekend and she would always buy me smokes and liks, no questions. 

Priorities change I guess. I know myself, I was sick of the bar scene by the time I was legal age b/c I had a fake ID for such a long time, so that helped. But I'm still trying to complete the transition.

It sucks though, hard to adjust.
I wish I had more friends who were hardcore into liftin'

cheers (protein shakes, of course)


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2005)

Flex For President.  I tried them today, my man, FLEX curls are the exact change I needed.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Flex For President.  I tried them today, my man, FLEX curls are the exact change I needed.


Hey Flex, another success story!!! Brother you caught on to somethin with those "Flex" curls!!! I will try your "Flex" squats next week. Feelin better but still not ready to put IRON up and over my vital parts, mainly me  
Thanks again


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

wtf is a Flex squat


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2005)

P, if you thought there were only FLEX curls, your sorely mistaken. They also come in squat, bench, deadlift, and skullcrusher form.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I twist my knee inwards, which automatically makes my feet twist inward. i hafta take a tad wider "grip"/stance, otherwise my feet would overlap.


That is a flex squat.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, now I read back.. AA :smack: Never refer to leg press as squats.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

Flex you gotta patent this shit quick time


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Flex For President.  I tried them today, my man, FLEX curls are the exact change I needed.



I knew you'd like 'em  

Keep the weight light, focus on form and intensity, and those bi's will be growin' in no time


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Flex, another success story!!! Brother you caught on to somethin with those "Flex" curls!!! I will try your "Flex" squats next week. Feelin better but still not ready to put IRON up and over my vital parts, mainly me
> Thanks again



You got it, brotha


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Flex you gotta patent this shit quick time



C: Copyright FLEX 2004. Any illegal reproduction or distribution without the proper consent of FLEX is prohibited 



























































































...with penalty of Death


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, now I read back.. AA :smack: Never refer to leg press as squats.


Hey, what did I do???   Read a little further back, he mentions *SQUATS*  and turning his knees in, *THEN*  he mentions also on the leg press. I did not refer to leg presses as squats


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

In that case, I would NEVER twist my knees in any way while squatting, thats just fucking retarded, sorry.  I hope you dont tear your miniscus.


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, what did I do???   Read a little further back, he mentions *SQUATS*  and turning his knees in, *THEN*  he mentions also on the leg press. I did not refer to leg presses as squats




I don't think i've ever done 'em with squats  

maybe you got confused with FLEX hacksquats, cuz those DEF are GREAT!  

I gotta go do "security" for a girls state tourney game (basically get paid $35 to stand there, hang with the kids and watch the game), but i'll be back later, boys.

till then  ............


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> In that case, I would NEVER twist my knees in any way while squatting, thats just fucking retarded, sorry.  I hope you dont tear your miniscus.


I don't believe its a major twist, just enough to get it at a different angle, but I could be wrong


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

I misunderstood    
Sorry Flex, didn't mean to mis-quote you!!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I misunderstood
> Sorry Flex, didn't mean to mis-quote you!!!



haha don't sweat it, bro  

I think i'ma write up a little post in the training section about all the little hints that have made such a big impact on my phyisque....


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

Today was RR back/forearm/ab day.

I really lightened the weight focusing on form and trying to really concentrate. Had a good wo, but could've been better, except for forearms, which i demolished.

 WG Pulldowns: 160x15, 160x15, 160x12
Bent over BB rows: 95x15, 95x12, 95x12 
CG pulldowns: 150x15, 150x12,150x10
Deadlifts: 405x8, 405x7

BB lying rev wr. curls: 30x12, 20x12, 20x10
BB lying wrist curls: 50x15, 50x20, 50x10

leg raises: 1x25
crunches: 1x25

My forearms got killed from my wo, then i really blasted 'em with wrist curls. My back had a good wo, esp. the pulldowns as i really tried to focus on my lat concentration.

Deads suffered a tad cuz i think i was still beat from last night's soccer game (we fuckin lost for the first time all year, man was i PISSED). 

Anyways, gotta get a good night sleep tonite, and come back strong for calves, chest and tri's tommorw.

Good night ladies and gents.......


----------



## Du (Mar 3, 2005)

How you like dem apples?





(Thank Red, not me.)


----------



## Flex (Mar 6, 2005)

Friday was RR calves, chest, tri's.
Had a great wo. Got insano pumps, esp. in the chest. Lightening the weight and really focusing on contraction is working wonders.

Standing incline calf raises(out, in): 200x15, 200x13
Incline legpress raises(in, out, in): 8 45'sx16,x15,x13

Incline db: 80x12, 80x8, 65x12 
Flat db's: 80x12, 70x12, 60x12
Pecdeck: 50x16, 50x15, 50x12

Skullcrushers: 45x12, 45x10, 45x10
1arm rev. cable pulldowns: 30x15, 35x15, 35x12
1arm kickbacks: 20x12, 20x10

incline situps: 1x25, 1x15


----------



## Flex (Mar 6, 2005)

today was RR leg day.

I had an absolutely great wo, till my NEW fuckin ipod stopped working which REALLY pissed me off. good thing it was towards the end of the wo though. 
5min bike

Squats: 315x20, 315x12
Machine Hacks: 140x15 (KILLED myself on this  ), 140x12(got 8, then a few breaths with legs locked out, then 4), 140x16(got 8, 4, 2, 2)
Incline legpress: 6plx15, 6plx13, 6plx15(12, 3) (this is when my ipod died  )

Leg curls: 50x15, 50x12 

so i WAS having a great wo till the fuckin thing died, wait till i get back to Circuit City today  

For anyone who follows this journal, i URGE you to try doing my little FLEX press on your legs. god damn do they work


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Brother, just got back from the Classic, Your W/O's look awesome   I got to meet Ronnie Coleman, Good GOD man, to say he's huge is such an understatement!!! No wonder he's won so many Olympias in a row


----------



## Flex (Mar 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, just got back from the Classic, Your W/O's look awesome   I got to meet Ronnie Coleman, Good GOD man, to say he's huge is such an understatement!!! No wonder he's won so many Olympias in a row



You went??? I'm SO jealous! haha

AND you got to meet Big Ron??? Damn, man!

How was it? tell me all about it!


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice new icon.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> You went??? I'm SO jealous! haha
> 
> AND you got to meet Big Ron??? Damn, man!
> 
> How was it? tell me all about it!


It was my first time, and it was incredible. Will definatly be going back next year!!! Oh Man, *BIG RON*  is right   His friggen arms where bigger than my thigh   Also met Jay Cutler, Dorian Yates, Lou Ferrigno, Rich Gaspari, Bob Chicirillo (sp), and Denise Masino (She is SO HOT in person  )


----------



## Flex (Mar 7, 2005)

had a great wo today.

RR calves, bi's, shoulders and abs.

standing machine calf raises: 100x12, 80x12, 80x10
leg press machine: 4plx15(toes in), x14(toes out), x12(toes in)

Machine rev peck deck(rear delts): 70x15, 70x13, 70x12
Cable laterals: 35x15, 35x12, 30x12
Lying 1 arm laterals: 15x13, 10x12
Seated db shrugs: 80x15, 80x15,m 80x12 

bb curls: 65x15, 65x12, 65x12
Seated incline db curls: 20x13, 20x13
Rev bb curls: 50x12, 40x12, 40x10

crunches 25x2

OMG these freaking FLEX curls are even impressing me. Even single time i train bi's they blow up like no other. Damn it feels nice to FINALLY have biceps.

On another note, as i was pulling out of the gym today this asshole guns it and rides my ass cuz he mustve thought i pulled out right in front of him. I had plenty of room, and i saw the fuckin guy speed up to get right on my ass. So we get to the stop sign, and i roll my window down and we started swearing at eachother. Damn did that get me fired up. I hate that fuckin shit. I wanted to kill the guy, and i wouldnt have even charged myself.


----------



## Flex (Mar 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It was my first time, and it was incredible. Will definatly be going back next year!!! Oh Man, *BIG RON*  is right   His friggen arms where bigger than my thigh   Also met Jay Cutler, Dorian Yates, Lou Ferrigno, Rich Gaspari, Bob Chicirillo (sp), and Denise Masino (She is SO HOT in person  )



I'm SO jealous  

Man, that must've been great, bro. To see these guys in person, wow. Are you from around there? if not, how much did it run ya? 

I think i'ma try to get to this year's Mr. O. It's years in the making  ...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Brother Flex, It was GREAT!!!   No, not from around there, I live in Illinois. All I got unfortunatly was the Finals ticket. It ran me $75, and only $10 to get in for the expo. Next year will definatley get the VIP package, it's $350, but you get into everything, and a seminar with the man himself Arnold!!!

Killer W/O too. Love those Flex curls, doing them Friday!!!
Oh man, the Mr. O would be awesome too!!!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> On another note, as i was pulling out of the gym today this asshole guns it and rides my ass cuz he mustve thought i pulled out right in front of him. I had plenty of room, and i saw the fuckin guy speed up to get right on my ass. So we get to the stop sign, and i roll my window down and we started swearing at eachother. Damn did that get me fired up. I hate that fuckin shit. I wanted to kill the guy, and i wouldnt have even charged myself.


Holy shit, Road Rage..


----------



## Flex (Mar 7, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Holy shit, Road Rage..



i didn't have roadrage, he did  

he's the one who gunned it and almost hit me once i pulled out not even remotely cutting him off.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

You should have told him to step out lol

Sucks about the ipod.  What did the store say when you took it back?


----------



## Flex (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should have told him to step out lol
> 
> Sucks about the ipod.  What did the store say when you took it back?



that's the thing, bro. In reality, i honestly do dislike fighting. (although i will kill a motherfucker w/o hesitation  )

and about the iPod, man, did i feel like a dumbass. The volume on the iPod got turned all the way down, so there was no sound, that's why it "didn't work". See, there's a switch-thingee on my headphone chord that i change the volume of the music with, so i never touch the ipod's actual volume control. Therefore it never occured to me that the volume was all the way down. 

Good thing i figured that out before i brought it back to Circuit City haha. Doesnt matter though, that's like hte best store ever. They are SO helpful with anything. You can return something within 30 days no questions asked. Not to mention they have the best warranty plans ever. For like $35 my iPod is under warranty for 2 years. If i bring it back and they can't fix it within that time, they give me a brand new one


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> On another note, as i was pulling out of the gym today this asshole guns it and rides my ass cuz he mustve thought i pulled out right in front of him. I had plenty of room, and i saw the fuckin guy speed up to get right on my ass. So we get to the stop sign, and i roll my window down and we started swearing at eachother. Damn did that get me fired up. I hate that fuckin shit. I wanted to kill the guy, and i wouldnt have even charged myself.



As usual, nice workout Flex.

Remember Jonwell?  If it was him telling the story, he would have said he jumped out of the car, ripped off his shirt and started flexing his pecs... and of course the other guy would then run away in fear for his life.


----------



## Flex (Mar 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> As usual, nice workout Flex.
> 
> Remember Jonwell?  If it was him telling the story, he would have said he jumped out of the car, ripped off his shirt and started flexing his pecs... and of course the other guy would then run away in fear for his life.



Thanks, Jerz.

Actually, i got outta my car, ripped off my shirt and did a most double biceps into a most muscular pose. He peeled away after that.   

Man was i fired up. For some reason it was bothering me like all night last night.

I was thinking about talking to the guy next time i go to the gym, but then i said to myself "fuck it", i know i wasn't wrong, so there's no point.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

Best advice is to just leave it alone. He obviously was the asshole, and he probably knows it.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 9, 2005)

Flex dont think of it as road rage, that was my girlfriend says I have.  I insist it is Road Fun


----------



## brogers (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a late response, but I've only drank once since new years, I was able to put on 7lbs of pretty solid mass (1/2lbs of fat).  As opposed to my senior year of high school, where I put on like 3 lbs the whole year and had like 15 beers/weekend, it's a pretty strong detriment.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows it goin?


----------



## Flex (Mar 9, 2005)

Jerz- ya, bro. that's what i'm gonna do. If he says anything to me in the future, i'll just kill that motherfucker.

Xring-"Road fun" hahaha

Brogers-ya, man. i'm DONE with drinking. It's not even fun anymore. Being a rockstar was enough for me.

Arch-my man, i'm doing good, bro. Took Tues, today and prob tom off from the gym (had a game tonite, and my legs are STILL killing me from Sun). But i'll be back to the LIGHT wieght on Fri


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Arch-my man, i'm doing good, bro. Took Tues, today and prob tom off from the gym (had a game tonite, and my legs are STILL killing me from Sun). But i'll be back to the LIGHT wieght on Fri


  Ahhhhhhhhh, yes, the LIGHT weight


----------



## Flex (Mar 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhh, yes, the LIGHT weight



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH BUDDYYYYYYYYYYYYY....Nuttin but a Peanut!

got the LIGHT weight today


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2005)

Yesterday was Shock back day.

I lighten up the weight (LIGHT weight), use very good form and go for high reps. Overall it was a good wo.

Back

Bent Rows w/FR: 95x15, 95x12(rp5), 95x11(rp4)
WG Pulldowns SSw/CG pulldowns: 150x15, 150x12SSw/100x12, 150x12SSw/100x12
1 arm machine rows w/FR: 45x16, 70x13(fr13),70x13(fr13)
Hyperextensions: x20, x15

Rev wrist curl SSw/wrist curls: 30x15SSw/50x12, 20x12SSw/40x12, 20x12SSw/40x10
1arm wrist curls SSw/hammer wc's: 15x15SSwx10, 15x15SSwx10

Crunches: 2x25

During bent rows and hypers my freakin lower back feels like lava. And man, my forearms felt like Popeye after i did those SS wrist curls.

Bout to go hit up da geeeyim soon. Update later.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Brother Flex, very nice lookin W/O!!! SS totally fry me too


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Flex, very nice lookin W/O!!! SS totally fry me too



thanks, brother.


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2005)

This was Saturday. Had a good wo. GREAT triceps pump. 

Seated raises SSw/ bw standing calf raises: 90x16/BWx15, 90x13/BWx15
Leg presses SSw/BW incline machine raises: 8platesx16/BWx8, 8plx13/BWx8, 8plx12/BWx8 

DB incline: 80x13, 80x10, 80x10SSw/50x6
DB flat SSw/Inc. Fly: 80x12, 70x10SSw/30x15, 60x10SSw/30x15
Pec deck: 50x15, 50x15, 50x13DS30x12

Skull crushers SSw/CG bench: 45x15, 45x12SSw/95x10, 45x10SSw/95x8
Straightbar pressdowns: 120x12, 120x12/DS 6, 100x10/DS 6
Kickbacks: 15x15, 15x12, 15x12

crunches: 2x25


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 14, 2005)

nice workout bro. I tried the FLEX curls and they hit my bi's really hard on the sides, they are fuckin great. Definately doing them next week.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 15, 2005)

im sure i missed it earlier in your journal but why are you doing leg press and calves before your chest and back workouts?  You are still doing a regular full leg wo, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> This was Saturday. Had a good wo. GREAT triceps pump.
> 
> Seated raises SSw/ bw standing calf raises: 90x16/BWx15, 90x13/BWx15
> Leg presses SSw/BW incline machine raises: 8platesx16/BWx8, 8plx13/BWx8, 8plx12/BWx8
> ...


Ahhhh, Supersets, I LOVE the feel of a good pump in the morning 
Good Lookin w/o there Brother Flex. You seem to have started a revolution here. Everyone I know just about is doin the "Flex" curls.


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> nice workout bro. I tried the FLEX curls and they hit my bi's really hard on the sides, they are fuckin great. Definately doing them next week.



glad they worked for ya, bro  

try it on triceps, too. my tri's are feeling and seeing amazing new growth as well by keeping those elbows in exageratingly tight (if that's a word). 

focus on squeezing those tri's up, fully contracting at the top of the movement, and slowly lowering the weight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

> Bent Rows w/FR:


What kind of bentover rows are these?


----------



## Flex (Mar 17, 2005)

X Ring said:
			
		

> im sure i missed it earlier in your journal but why are you doing leg press and calves before your chest and back workouts?  You are still doing a regular full leg wo, right?



no no, i do leg press toe raises for calves before my chest wo's.

and yes, i do full leg wo's. There pretty intense


----------



## Flex (Mar 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> What kind of bentover rows are these?



bent rows with forced reps. I do so b/c my lower back burns so bad i hafta stop for a second. 

I bend ALL the way over when i do these, i mean to the point where i'm perpendicular with the ground. I hafta lighten the weight to make sure i'm squeezin with my back, but i've never had more success...


----------



## Flex (Mar 17, 2005)

I forgot to update my last chest and leg wo's, but oh well.

I did Shock for both, incorporating lots of SS's and forced reps. It's absolutely BRUTAL on legs. 

Got back tommorow, heavy day. or should i say LIGHT weight.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Of course, the "Light" weight. How goes it Brother Flex!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

Flex-

You goin to the show tomorrow boss?


----------



## Flex (Mar 18, 2005)

had a decent wo today. heavy back day.

WG pulldowns: 150x16, 170x13, 170x10
bent over rows: 95x13, 95x10
CG pulldowns: 160x12, 170x10
1arm hammer rows: 70x15, 70x12
Deadlifts: 405x9, 405x6 (sucked on deads today. my lower back/sides were kinda soar coming into the wo from soccer, i think that had something to do with it).

wrist curls
rev w.curls

2xhanging leg raises
crunches


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Flex, we al have bad days, but................ I would take one of your "Bad" days in a heartbeat!!! Pretty good-lookin w/o IMO


----------



## Flex (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Arch- thanks for the inspiration, buddy. too bad i didn't read it BEFORE i went to the gym today haha.

Duey-I didn't go, bro. Did you go? how was it? tell me all about it, bro.



had the worst wo i've had in a LONG time. my head just wasnt in it. It all started when the headphone going into my left ear lost sound as i started my wo. So i'd hear but couldn't understand the metal on mp3 player, meanwhile there's Madonna blairing on the gym stereo.

For some reason, i just couldnt concentrate. my mind was wandering all over hte place. Then i try flatbenching for the 1st time in a few months, and fail on 325x2. I couldnt even get it once. this just pissed me off. So for the rest of my wo, i was kinda all over the place.
i'm not even gonna post this piece of shit i call a wo today, i'm too pissed.
Day off tommorow, then i got another chance on Mon. 

On a positive note, my buddy who lives right outside of Boston called me up, (of course too late so i missed it), and said Ronnie Coleman was appearing at Northeastern for a guest appearance. I had just gotten home from the gym when i got the message, and it's about 1.5hr drive, so by the time i wouldve gotten there who knows if i would've seen him.

But my buddy bought a pic of Ronnie and had him make it out to me, sayin' something like "To Alan, Keep pumpin' that LIGHT weight". man was i psyched to hear that. Too bad i missed him, but at least my buddy had a chance to meet him and tell Ronnie he better start watchin' out for me at the upcoming Mr. O's


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh man, signed to you !!! Thats awesome


----------



## Flex (Mar 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh man, signed to you !!! Thats awesome



ya, bro. I'm SO pumped he got that for me  

anyways, yesterday i had a GREAT wo. i actually trained with a hs kid, tryin to show him the ropes of M2M and intensity. Suprisingly, like i said, it was a great wo  

It was supposed to be heavy shoulders, traps, bi's and abs.

Cable laterals: 35x15, 40x12, 40x10
Machine rev peck deck(rear delts): 70x15, 70x13, 70x12
Lying 1 arm laterals: 15x13, 10x12, 10x12
Machine bb shrugs: 8plx15, 8plx13, 6plx15 

bb curls: 65x15, 65x12, 65x12
1arm preacher db curls: 25x21, 20x12, 20x10
Rev bb curls: 50x12, 40x12, 40x10

crunches 25x2

got legs today. i'm gonna kill someone


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice workout man, thats cool that you can mentor some kid.  I bet he will be huge.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Agree with PreMier, that is cool. Bet the kid prolly thought it was cool for someone to take the time with him and work with him. Bet you made his day!!! Good lokin w/o there too Brother Flex


----------



## Flex (Mar 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout man, thats cool that you can mentor some kid.  I bet he will be huge.



ya, i see a whole bunch of h.s. kids at my gym now that i'm getting to know them all at the school.  they come up and ask me q's while i wo, and i try to avoid having all them come up to me and talk during my wo's, so i am considering starting a BB club at the school, where i'd have just like 1 or 2 sitdown-take notes classes to teach them the very basics of M2M, intensity, bp's, exer's etc. and then 1 or 2 in the weight room showing them exactly how and what to do.  Cuz i mean, I could answer their question at the gym for hours hours telling them what they need to do, and as you guys know i wouldn't even scratch the surface. And that's what i feel like doing, but of course, not during my wo time.

but if i don't start a BB club, i may just train a few times with a few of the kids who are real seriosu about it, just so i can get their feet wet. Shit, i wish someone would've told me about hte MM when i started! haha


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

BBing club? That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

I think a lot of kids could really benefit from that.  I agree with you, i wish there was something like that when I started.  You know a lot of info, more importantly correct info, which isnt very rampant in the gym.  Plus you can tell the kids when you are working out to save the questions for the meeting, and teach them it is important to get in there and lift not chit chat


----------



## Flex (Mar 24, 2005)

Arch- I'll let you join for free

X- exactly, bro. I wish someone would've shown me the ropes, too. Of course, the whole things a learning process that you can only learn through trial and error, but still, to have the correct foundation and start doing the right thing from the beginnning would put these kids so far ahead of others. (and they wouldn't hafta bother me during wo's haha)


----------



## Flex (Mar 24, 2005)

This was from Tuesday, i've been slacking on updating my journal.

It was heavy leg day, although i went for higher reps than usual, mostly b/c i couldn't start with squats. Why? Because my gym officially pussified. It got rid of the only squat rack it had left. Sure, there's a rack that you can still squat on, but they got rid of the one where you're like inside of it, where you can squat till complete failure cuz of the safety bars, where all the big guys squat with lotsa weight who they're trying to get rid of b/c it's a fucking "fitness revolution". Looks like i'll be switchin' gyms eventually afterall.

Machine Hacks: 160x13 (KILLED myself on this ), 160x13(got 8, then a few breaths with legs locked out and flexing the whole time, then 5), 160x16(got 8, 4, 2, 2) These hacks are the best leg exer. in the gym IMO. 
Incline legpress: 6plx15, 6plx13, 6plx15(12, 3)
Extensions: 70x14, 70x12, 70x12

Leg curls: 50x15, 50x12 

1legged bodyweight calf raises: x12,x12
Incline legpress mach calf raises: 3plx15, 3plx12

I'm now forced to do calves on leg day due to time constraints on Tuesdays (so instead of doing Legs on Mon and calves/shoulders/bi's on Tues, I hafta do calves with legs on Tues cuz they're still sore from Sat...if that makes sense) which i don't like, cuz by the time i get to them, my legs are shaking and i'm dead. 

anyways, i havent been postin much lately, had alot going on, but i'll be into all your journals soon. hope everything's going well, guys.......


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

I would have yelled at the management.  That is so fucked up.. I go to a huge gym, and we only have one squat rack.. it sucks ass.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

Are you going really light for some reason?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Arch- I'll let you join for free




 Sweet, I'll be more than happy to join!!!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 25, 2005)

Flex we can open up a real gym in CT if you want.  I got told I need to be more gentle putting down the bar when I deadlift.  Before the guy said anything I thought to myself how smooth I was putting it down


----------



## Du (Mar 25, 2005)

Where are you, XRing?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sweet, I'll be more than happy to join!!!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 25, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Where are you, XRing?




Berlin, I go to the Powerhouse which is still pretty good but I see it going the way most do.


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would have yelled at the management.  That is so fucked up.. I go to a huge gym, and we only have one squat rack.. it sucks ass.



ya, NO kidding.
A few months ago the owner decided to convert it to a Planet Fitness, which sucks ass. That's why most of the big boys left.

That's also why i kinda had a dilemma choosing gyms. This one still has basically all the shit i need, it's onllly 2min from my house, and it's cheap as hell. But again, it's becoming fitness Pussified.

On the other hand, there's a brand new Gold's 15min from my house, which is huge and has monsters there, but it's very expensive.

In like 2mo. i hafta decide again which one i wanna hit up 




			
				MonStar said:
			
		

> Are you going really light for some reason?



ya, i've lightented the weight on most bp's, which allows for a better MM, not to mention much stricter form. and I have never seen such good results in my life.


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Are you going really light for some reason?



ya, i've lightented the weight on most bp's, which allows for a better MM, not to mention much stricter form. and I have never seen such good results in my life.


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sweet, I'll be more than happy to join!!!



That's the coolest smiley i've ever seen, so i'll pay YOU to join   hahaha


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

X Ring said:
			
		

> Flex we can open up a real gym in CT if you want.  I got told I need to be more gentle putting down the bar when I deadlift.  Before the guy said anything I thought to myself how smooth I was putting it down



No shit! We should start a gym, a REAL gym.

There's very few "real" gyms remaining, the new Gold's in Bloomfield is one of them. 

There'll be a sign out front......"Meatheads Only"


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

I haven't been on IM too much the past week, so here's Fri's and Sat's wo that i didn't record

Fri's RR Back/Forearms/Abs day

Bent over BB rows: 95x15, 95x15, 95x15 
WG Pulldowns: 150x15, 150x15, 150x12
1arm hammer rows: 70x15,70x15,70x15
Deadlifts: 405x9, 405x7

BB lying wrist curls: 70x12, 70x10, 50x15
BB lying rev wr. curls: 30x12, 30x10, 20x10

crunches: 2x25

My deadlift strength is suffering due to doing it at the end of my back wo's, but i feel like my back width and thickness is gaining, which is fine with me.

It was RR calves, chest and tri's day:

Calves: 
Seated Raises: 90x17, 90x 12
Incl. Legpress (toes in, out, in): 6plx15, 6plx15, 6plx14

Incline DB: 80x12, 80x8, 70x10
Decline Db: 65x15, 65x15, 65x15
Pecdec: 50x15, 50x15, 50x15
Pullovers: 50x15, 50x12

Skullcrushers: 45x15, 45x12, 45x12
Reverse 1arm cable pulldowns: 40x8, 30x10, 30x12
Dips: BWx10, BWx8, BWx6

situps: 20, 15

Haven't done dips in a long time, but i remember why i liked 'em.

i'll be back to update more later tonite....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Flex, awesome w/o's!!! You may think your Deadlift strength is suffering, but if you where to do it first, I bet you'd be amazed. PLUS your growth is the most important thing, right!!! Hope you had a good Easter too Brother. You liked that smiley huh..............Cool!!!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 29, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> No shit! We should start a gym, a REAL gym.
> 
> There's very few "real" gyms remaining, the new Gold's in Bloomfield is one of them.
> 
> There'll be a sign out front......"Meatheads Only"




I took some classes on how to set up and run a small business, which I did for a year in school.  If you know of any investors or have some capital you are willing to invest I am serious about a starting a real gym. 

Also looking into a bar/pool hall too but thats another thing

workouts looks good, I tried those "flex curls" and they definitely hit the muscle different than my usual grip, gave me a good pump


----------



## Flex (Mar 29, 2005)

Yesterday had a GREAT wo.

RR cavles, shoulders, bi's

Machine rev peck deck(rear delts): 70x15, 70x15, 70x15
Cable laterals: 35x15, 35x12, 35x11
Upright rows: 65x16, 65x15
Seated db shrugs: 80x15, 80x15, 80x15 

1arm preacher db curls: 25x13, 25x10, 20x12
Rev bb curls: 50x12, 40x12, 40x10
BB cable FLEXcurls: 80x10, 60x10

leg raises 25x2

gotta do legs. update later..............


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Brother Flex, nice lookin W/O!!! Legs next huh? Go get 'em
Saw this one and thought of you............Flex aka "The Hitman"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2005)

If you guys open a gym, I'll be sure to make the trip from southern NJ to CT to visit now and then .


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> If you guys open a gym, I'll be sure to make the trip from southern NJ to CT to visit now and then .


 
Ill come up and lift.... you know, show you how its done. 

Provided that you give free dbols to the first 500 customers.


----------



## Flex (Mar 30, 2005)

*Arch*- well, i did "go get" legs   I had the BEST leg wo i ever have had. I went so far into the "red zone" of pain i even suprised myself. that's why we always say it's all in the mind  

*Jerz*- If i open a gym, you BETTER be there  

*du*- Come OOOOOON, Cletus. your still a young padawan. I'm the jedi Master   and yes, we give out free test injections to our first 50 customers  

anyways, here was my wo. Like i said, it was the best leg wo i've ever had. my mind was begging my body to stop, but i just kept going. This was in fact the closest i've ever come to passing out. I WILL pass out one day  

Machine Hacks: 160x17 (got 13 last leg wo, therefore i killed myself ), 160x15(got 10, few breaths with legs locked out and flexing the whole time, then 5), 160x16(got 8, 5, 3)  
Incline legpress: 6plx15, 6plx15, 6plx15(12, 3)
Extensions: 70x14, 70x12, 70x12

Leg curls: 50x15, 50x14 

what a workout. if i could only bring that intensity to every wo, i'd be a fuckin monster


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll visit, but only when du isn't there


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like a KILLER session!!! If you do open a gym, I want a shirt!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Slacker.


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'll visit, but only when du isn't there


Ouch.


----------



## Flex (Apr 8, 2005)

*Arch*- You got one, bro  

*Premo*- I've only been slackin' in my journal  

*Greeky*- That was....COOOOLD BLOOOOOOODEEEEED

I have barely been around on IM the past week since i've been so busy. But of course i've still been in the gym *clears throat...Premo....clears throat*

I do have some good news. Some how i've put on about 5lb in the past, oh i don't know, month or so. I weighed myself last night, and it read 231. The only two things i've changed are 1) I'm lightening the weights and really concentrating on MM and 2) I've added 2 scoops of oats to my 1st meal's shake, my 2nd meal's shake and my pwo shake. Other than, i'm eating everything in sight just like usual. I KNEW i love that LIGHT WEIGHT.

I'll be back on later tonite to update today's back wo. Goin' light.....REEEEal light


----------



## Flex (Apr 8, 2005)

I had a bad back wo today, and OMG was i fucking pissed.

I think i know the reason, which is the only postiive. I had many things on my mind, and was kinda in a hurry to get to the gym so i could get out kinda fast. Doing that made me have little to no concentration, adn that fucked my wo. Not to mention i HATE heavy days, cuz it involves less concentration as it is. (i prefer going lighter and making the muscle fail, not my strength)


anyways, gonna try and get a good night sleep, then really fuck up the iron tommorow.


----------



## Du (Apr 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I had a bad back wo today, and OMG was i fucking pissed.
> 
> I think i know the reason, which is the only postiive. I had many things on my mind, and was kinda in a hurry to get to the gym so i could get out kinda fast. Doing that made me have little to no concentration, adn that fucked my wo. Not to mention i HATE heavy days, cuz it involves less concentration as it is. (i prefer going lighter and making the muscle fail, not my strength)
> 
> ...


Maynard fuck up your WO??


We all have those days. Dont stress over it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Just like Brother Du said, I wouldn't worry about it too much. As much as you've accomplished, Those days are so far and few in between.


----------



## Flex (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey boys,

had a good wo yesterday. I have 2 more wo's, then it's off to Florida next week. When i get back, my motivation will be through the roof.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Sounds like a solid plan Brother Flex!!!


----------



## Flex (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, had an AMAZING wo yesterday, my last upper bod wo until next Friday when i get back from FLA.

Did legs today, had a good wo, not great. It was good, cuz i beat my own ass, but not great, cuz i was helping a hs kid through his leg wo as well. 

I'm not gonna record my last two wo's, cuz i gotta get going. but i'll be sure to update my journal as soon as i get back.

So, i'll be off til next Friday, 9 days off (WTFSSMTWT). I knwo it's kinda alot, but i havent taken significant time off since December, so it's about that time. Plus i'm going to FLA BEYOTCH.

Updates when i get back. Til then i'll just be postin' my life away in the normal IM sections....

Take care..........



























Bitches.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Have fun and take care!!!


----------



## Flex (Apr 21, 2005)

Got back from FLA yesterday.
This was my trip in a nutshell....
-stayed at my boy's MTV crib
-saw the hottest women/milfs i've ever seen
-everyone was rich down there
-saw many fake boobies
-got the worst sunburn i've ever had
-ate lots of great food, but not healthy whatsoever
-went to a Heat/Pacers game
-ate at Bubba Gumps

Now i'm peeling like crazy and i hit the gym for the first time in a week.

had a decent back w.o., but everything felt heavy (as expected)
i'll post today's wo with tommorow's wo...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome back, sounds like a pretty awesome time!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2005)

sounds like you had a blast.  welcome back, and get it going again.


----------



## Flex (Apr 24, 2005)

Havent been on IM too much lately, but that'll change when i get back to work tommorow.

Had a good back and chest wo, and a great leg wo today.

After a week off, i still hit 405x10 on the deadlift, which is decent considering everything felt real heavy.

anyways, i'll be back to posting like normal as of tommorow...

FLEX


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

Look forward to it!!!
I see your still playin around with the "Light" weight!!!


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2005)

Damn, let me knock the dust off my journal, and get it back up and running.

Training has been going good. 3/4 days i'm having great wo's. For some reason, it's my back day (first day of the rotation....after 2 days off) that is struggling. I have a great wo the last day of the rotation, and can't wait for back day. Then, when it comes, for some reason i have a hard time motivating myself and concentrating during my back wo's. 

I think one part of it is that my upper body isn't all pumped up like it is for my other wo's. Having a huge pump is a huge part of my motivation and success, so i think that's one part. I think another part is that i start my other upper body wo's with calves first. I get my calves blown up, and that just sets off a fire inside that makes me hit hte rest as hard as i can. I don't do calves on back day. Hmmmmm...

I'm currently at 230, and very lean. I'm still eating the same, but i actually added 15min of cardio to 3 outta the 4 wo's. It's starting to show some results, which is good, cuz i HATE cardio.

anyways, i'm off to hit it up. calves/chest/tri's/abs/cardio today. i'll update wheni get back...

LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Sweet!!! Light weight update!!!  
Maybe try movin your back to the last w/o of the week, or somethin, maybe your back is just trying to be stubborn like mine!!!


----------



## Flex (May 16, 2005)

haven't been updating lately.

Training's going good, i got 500x3 on the dead, which is a highlight i guess. (first time i deaded first on back day in a few months)

had a brutal leg day today (as usual). for some reason squatting felt real awkward (i think cuz they got rid of the squat rack, so now i squat in an open area) and heavy (i don't squat that often anymore, so i think that's why).
b/w being awkard and heavy i felt a little unsure, but still got 315x19. i couldn't catch my breath for the rest of my wo, but oh well.

got a big ass day tom, hope everyone is doin well!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Welcome back, Flex.  

 Why would they take out the cage?  That's just sad...Unless of course you were able to buy it from them at a discount.  But since you didn't mention that, I'm going with the sad thing.


----------

